# osage ???



## davduckman2010 (Mar 30, 2014)

found this crotch along a road were I fish thought it might be osage not sure cut it or burn it. it was cut by the road crews looked kinda yellowish inside


----------



## haddenhailers (Mar 30, 2014)

IMO not nearly yellow enough Dave.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 30, 2014)

maple?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 30, 2014)

Nope, doesn't look like tight enough grain either. Mulberry perhaps?


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 31, 2014)

Not orange enough to be osage orange!!! Just turned an OO bowl today and it is BRIGHT orange! Chuck


----------



## HomeBody (Mar 31, 2014)

I believe that is ash. Gary

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Mar 31, 2014)

Certainly not OO but I'm not much help until you've cut it and planed it and taken an end grain pic. THEN I'll just tell you that it's not OO


----------



## Kevin (Mar 31, 2014)

Ash was my first thought too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rob3232 (Mar 31, 2014)

Looks a little bit like red elm??


----------



## Nate Bos (Mar 31, 2014)

elm was my first thought or ash?


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 31, 2014)

+1 for ash

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 1, 2014)

My vote is also for ash! That bark has the size, pattern, and cleavage that ash has. The color is correct also.


----------

